# Wilderness EMS Course at Colorado Mountain College



## blackcanyon (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm an Army medic about to get out of the service in a few months, and I'm considering going to CMC to get my WEMS cert. Haven't heard too much about the program and was wondering what the word on the street was. Any CMC grads on here? 

I'm torn on whether I want to go to CMC, or just knock out the 6-month paramedic program at Denver Health, supposedly one of the premier paramedic schools in the country. I'm having this dilemma because frankly, I'm not really interested in a career as a paramedic, at least not in the traditional role. I enjoy practicing medicine but the thought of driving around Denver picking up drunks, tweakers and fat old people makes me want to shoot myself. 

My main focus right now is to pursue a career in Special Forces through the National Guard, and I'm just trying to keep myself sharp until I start the Q course next year (if all goes well). I just don't want to put myself through the grind of getting my EMT-P, only to get slotted for 18D (SF medical sergeant) and repeat much of the coursework of the paramedic program.

If there's any 18Ds or special operations medics out there who can provide some insight, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Summit (Mar 15, 2014)

I cannot speak to the military side of things other than to say thank you for your past and future service.

I can talk about CMC. That is where I took my WEMT/EMT. Their instructors are experienced current SAR and/or Ski Patrol and/or EMS medics/EMTs. 

They have the most affordable WEMT program in CO, perhaps in the country, even if you are out of state. In-state tuition, it is mere pocket change compared to SOLO/WMA/WMI. 

The WEMS cert program includes many rescue courses (swiftwater, alpine, avalanche, high angle) taught by active SAR team members. It would meet your goal of "keeping sharp" in an affordable program. It should be fun too.

That path would avoid the commitment of to a paramedic program in an urban environment. 

I'll keep checking this thread. Please feel free to PM me with any questions as well.


----------



## blackcanyon (Mar 17, 2014)

I looked at the curriculum for WEMS and realized it's only 15 units...Would I be correct in assuming most students take WEMS concurrently with paramedic or outdoor leadership classes?


----------



## Summit (Mar 18, 2014)

WEMS is a 15 semester hour certificate curriculum designed to be taken after the 12 semester hour EMT course. Yes, many people include it as part of their outdoor leadership or outdoor recreation programs. Many also pursue WEMS to supplement their EMT to stand out for ski patrol, guiding, rescue, EMS, law, and military opportunities.

You can take WEMS concurrently with paramedic prereqs: A&P 1&2, IV, and EKG (another 11 semester hours, 16 if you don't have Bio 1). That 26-31 semester hours combination would keep many people busy for a year. You could also fairly easily add the 9 credits of additional Gen Ed courses to do Paramedic as an AAS Degree instead of a certificate only program.

It is unlikely you could do 15 of WEMS concurrently with in the 45 semester hour CMC Paramedic program. There would likely be scheduling conflicts trying to cram 60 semester hours and clinicals into 1 year. If it were logistically possible, you'd probably have to get program and dean permission to credit overload like that.


----------

